# Wo kriege ich VMware-workstation-5.5.6-80404.tar.gz her?

## spitzwegerich

Momentan habe ich vmware-workstation-5.5.5.56455 am laufen, seit einiger Zeit will portage auf 5.5.6.80404 updaten.

Dazu brauche ich die Datei VMware-workstation-5.5.6-80404.tar.gz, die in /usr/portage/distfiles kopiert werden muss.

Automatisches Herunterladen funktioniert nicht, es werden aber die beiden Quellen

mirror://vmware/software/wkst/VMware-workstation-5.5.6-80404.tar.gz

http://download.softpedia.ro/linux/VMware-workstation-5.5.6-80404.tar.gz

angegeben.

Mit der mirror://-Adresse weiß ich nichts anzufangen, was bedeutet das mirror://?

Die zweite Quelle funktioniert nicht.

Hat jemand einen Tip, wo ich die Datei herbekomme?

Ich weiß, dass ich auch auf vmware unstable und damit auf Version 6 umsteigen könnte. Aber eigentlich will ich das nicht tun.

----------

## xraver

Google kann dein Freund sein  :Wink: .

Auf https://www.vmware.com/download/ws/ws5.html findet man Version: 5.5.6 | 3/14/08 | Build: 80404

----------

## spitzwegerich

Danke für den Link. Leider funktioniert der Download nicht:

```

Internal Error

The VMware download portal encountered an error while processing your request. We're sorry for the inconvenience. If you choose to report this error, please provide the following error information:

Error code: CX35

Error date: Sun Jun 08 08:04:24 PDT 2008

Err 4 user: Not logged in

Exception: DownloadGroup not found

```

Eigentlich hatte ich vor diesem Beitrag schon mit google versucht, die Datei irgendwo zu finden. War aber vergeblich.

----------

## Aldo

Die VMWare-Workstation ist doch ein Bezahlprodukt.

Das heißt, wenn du es benutzt hast, dann hast du es bestimmt mal gekauft.

Demzufolge auch Anspruch auf Support.

Schreib doch mal eine Mail an den Support und frag nach wo du das Archiv herbekommen kannst wenn der Download nicht klappt.

Oder ruf an: 0800 100 6711 bzw. 0695 170 9016

Siehe: http://www.vmware.com/de/support/phone_support.html

----------

## papahuhn

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Die VMWare-Workstation ist doch ein Bezahlprodukt.
> 
> Das heißt, wenn du es benutzt hast, dann hast du es bestimmt mal gekauft.
> 
> 

 

Isse klar  :Smile: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Die VMWare-Workstation
> 
> Demzufolge auch Anspruch auf Support.
> 
> Schreib doch mal eine Mail an den Support und frag nach wo du das Archiv herbekommen kannst wenn der Download nicht klappt.

 

Da ist bisher nichts gekommen. Ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher, ob ich Anspruch auf genau die Version habe, die Gentoo verlangt.

----------

## Necoro

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Die VMWare-Workstation ist doch ein Bezahlprodukt.
> 
> Das heißt, wenn du es benutzt hast, dann hast du es bestimmt mal gekauft.

 

Für private Zwecke / Evaluierung ist sie kostenlos ...

----------

## blu3bird

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Aldo wrote:*   Die VMWare-Workstation ist doch ein Bezahlprodukt.
> 
> Das heißt, wenn du es benutzt hast, dann hast du es bestimmt mal gekauft. 
> 
> Für private Zwecke / Evaluierung ist sie kostenlos ...

 

Aber nur die ersten 30 Tage...dannach werden etwa 150EUR fällig.

Also die Version 5.5.6.80404 wurde am 12.05 zum Tree hinzugefügt, wenn er es also am 11.05 installiert hat geht seine Testversion noch 2 Tage, da lohnt sich ein Upgrade auch nicht mehr wirklich.

----------

## firefly

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*    *Aldo wrote:*   Die VMWare-Workstation ist doch ein Bezahlprodukt.
> 
> Das heißt, wenn du es benutzt hast, dann hast du es bestimmt mal gekauft. 
> 
> Für private Zwecke / Evaluierung ist sie kostenlos ... 
> ...

 

öhm normalerweise läuft die zeit erst ab Installation und nicht nachdem der Hersteller die Trail-Version released hat.

----------

## xraver

Da es ja halbwegs zum Thema passt, gibt es eine OpenSource Alternative zu VMware die von der Performane her mit Vmare zu vergleichen ist?

Es gibt ja da einige Projekte. Aber z.b qeumu war vor Jahren recht langsam - hat sich das schon gebessert?

----------

## blu3bird

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm normalerweise läuft die zeit erst ab Installation und nicht nachdem der Hersteller die Trail-Version released hat.

 

Ja, habe ich doch geschrieben, hab nur ausversehen 31 statt 30 Tage gerechnet. Wenn jemand am 11.05. installiert hat läuft die Trial-Phase bis zum 10.06.

----------

## firefly

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Da es ja halbwegs zum Thema passt, gibt es eine OpenSource Alternative zu VMware die von der Performane her mit Vmare zu vergleichen ist?
> 
> Es gibt ja da einige Projekte. Aber z.b qeumu war vor Jahren recht langsam - hat sich das schon gebessert?

 

Virtualbox wäre ein blick wert, wobei die OpenSource Version gegenüber der Binary Version ein paar Einschränkungen hat (http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions)

----------

## 69719

Der Download auf der vmware.com Seite funzt wieder.

----------

## xraver

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Da es ja halbwegs zum Thema passt, gibt es eine OpenSource Alternative zu VMware die von der Performane her mit Vmare zu vergleichen ist?
> 
> Es gibt ja da einige Projekte. Aber z.b qeumu war vor Jahren recht langsam - hat sich das schon gebessert? 
> 
> Virtualbox wäre ein blick wert, wobei die OpenSource Version gegenüber der Binary Version ein paar Einschränkungen hat (http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions)

 

Wenn ich mir aber so Performance und das Fazit von dem Test auf http://www.pro-linux.de/berichte/virtualbox.html ansehe, dann scheint VirtualBox nicht so der Renner zu sein.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen dazu?

----------

## firefly

Der test ist ja "ur alt" Virtualbox ist mittlerweile bei Version 1.6.2

Ich persönlich setze es ein und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit.

----------

## b3cks

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Der test ist ja "ur alt" Virtualbox ist mittlerweile bei Version 1.6.2
> 
> Ich persönlich setze es ein und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit.

 

Kann ich so nur bestätigen. Klar, es gibt Macken. Aber man merkt auch spürbar, dass es von Version zu Version besser wird und sich was tut.

Leider ist die neueste Version im Portage nicht die aktuellste, aber da ist man ja dran. Dann auch hoffentlich mit CLI -Flag (bei der OSE-Version).

----------

## xraver

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider ist die neueste Version im Portage nicht die aktuellste, aber da ist man ja dran. Dann auch hoffentlich mit CLI -Flag (bei der OSE-Version).

 

Benutze gerade das jokey Overlay. Dort ist Version 1.6.2 enthalten. Wofür ist das "CLI" Flag?

----------

## b3cks

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Benutze gerade das jokey Overlay. Dort ist Version 1.6.2 enthalten. Wofür ist das "CLI" Flag?

 

Die Binary-Version hat ein Qt-Interface, die OSE-Version könnte auch ohne auskommen, da es noch das SDL-Interface sowie das reine Konsolentool zum benutzen von VirtualBox gibt. Warum auch immer, hat man diese Möglichkeit in das das OSE-ebuild bisher nicht eingeräumt, womit man die Abhängigkeit zu Qt hat. Da es nun genügend Leute gibt, die kein Qt haben möchten, wird das nun hoffentlich geändert. Sprich das Qt-Interface wird (vielleicht) optional.

Siehe dazu:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=219587

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689864.html

----------

## artbody

ein emerge --search virtualbox ergibt ein ganz schön veraltetes im portage tree aus

 app-emulation/virtualbox

      Latest version available: 1.5.4

auch ein unmask ~amd64 bringt nur ein

 app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

      Latest version available: 1.5.6

 :Embarassed: 

aktuell ist aber

VirtualBox Version 1.6.2 (Sat May 31 04:05:23 CEST 2008)

aber (habs gerade getestet(binary)) » kein 64Bit Guest möglich nur ne i586er CPU  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xraver

 *artbody wrote:*   

> ein emerge --search virtualbox ergibt ein ganz schön veraltetes im portage tree aus
> 
>  app-emulation/virtualbox
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.5.4
> ...

 

Ähm, b3cks sagte schon das es ne alte Version in portage ich und ich meinte das es im jokey Overlay die aktuelle gibt.

Was ich gerade vermisse ist, das man nur 1 CPU hat. Ist das normal oder habe ich die Option nur noch nicht gefunden?

----------

## firefly

virtualbox unterstüzt momentan keine virtuellen CPUs scheint aber auf der Roadmap zu stehen.

http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=1176

----------

